# Stuff and Things > Sports >  Gay U.S. Olympian Rips Selection of VP Pence to Lead U.S. Olympic Delegation

## Molly Pitcher

*Gay U.S. Olympian Rips Selection of VP Pence to Lead U.S. Olympic Delegation, Says He Wont Meet With VP*

*The first openly gay U.S. Winter Olympian, American mens figure skating champion Adam Rippon, has criticized the selection of Vice President Mike Pence as the leader of the U.S. Olympic delegation to the 2018 games in South Korea, and said he will not meet with the veep.*Rippon expressed his distaste over the choice of Pence due to the VPs supposed support of conversion therapy when he was the Governor of Indiana. Conversion therapy maintains that homosexuals can choose to renounce their predilections and change their source of sexual attraction through therapy. Gay activists have criticized the treatment as a scam brought about from bigotry against their sexual preference.

You mean Mike Pence, the same Mike Pence that funded gay conversion therapy? Rippon told _USA Today_. Im not buying it.


Despite Rippons accusation, though, Pence has never spoken specifically in support of conversion therapy, not as Indiana gov. nor as vice president.


Regardless, the 28-year-old Olympian said he plans to refuse to attend any meet-and-greet with Vice President Pence if Pence remains associated with the U.S. delegation to the 2018 games.


If it were before my event, I would absolutely not go out of my way to meet somebody who I felt has gone out of their way to not only show that they arent a friend of a gay person but that they think that theyre sick, Rippon exclaimed. I wouldnt go out of my way to meet somebody like that.


Rippon also insisted that Pence doesnt have a real concept of reality because he supports President Donald Trump. The skater particularly cited the thus far unproven accusation that Trump referred to several third world nations as sh**hole countries in a closed-door meeting on immigration.


The Office of the Vice President released a statement after Rippon spoke out:


The vice president is proud to lead the U.S. delegation to the Olympics and support Americas incredible athletes. This accusation is totally false and has no basis in fact. Despite these misinformed claims, the vice president will be enthusiastically supporting all the U.S. athletes competing next month in Pyeongchang
Despite his comments, though, the skater insisted that he wont use his platform as an Olympian to protest either Pence or Trump, nor will he speak out for gay rights during his time as a competitor.


No, Im a U.S. athlete representing my country. I will continue to share my story, but I will participate in no form of protest, the skater said. Im representing myself and my country on the world stage. I have a lot of respect for this opportunity. What makes America great is that were all so different. Its 2018 and being an openly gay man and an athlete, that is part of the face of America now.


Rippon also noted that he might feel disposed to meet with Pence after his time at the games is up.

http://www.breitbart.com/sports/2018/01/17/gay-u-s-olympian-rips-selection-vp-pence-lead-u-s-delegation-says-he-wont-meet-vp/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=d  aily&utm_content=links&utm_campaign=20180117

----------

Crunch (01-18-2018),Knightkore (01-22-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

A male figure skater is a homo? Who'da thunk it?

----------

Conservative Libertarian (01-18-2018),Daily Bread (01-20-2018),Midguardian/J.C. Morgan (02-05-2018)

----------


## Big Dummy

Rippon should be removed from the sporting events on the world stage where he represents this great country America.

Same goes for Lindsey Vaughn.

----------

Daily Bread (01-20-2018),Kris P Bacon (01-18-2018),Midguardian/J.C. Morgan (02-05-2018),Molly Pitcher (01-18-2018),Tennyson (01-18-2018)

----------


## Retiredat50

I say we get Tonya Harding to "take care of" problem Olympians.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (01-18-2018),Knightkore (01-22-2018),memesofine (01-18-2018),Rickity Plumber (01-20-2018),Tennyson (01-18-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

IF the fag doesn't like it, he's free to quit.

In Mecca, he'd be free to fly off the roof of a tall building.

----------

Knightkore (01-22-2018),Kris P Bacon (01-18-2018),memesofine (01-18-2018),Molly Pitcher (01-18-2018)

----------


## memesofine

Well ok then. I hope because of him MILLIONS of the people he offended for his selfish high and mighty snootiness TURN OFF watching the Olympics. What goes around comes around

he should have kept in mind what happened to nobody skier who spoke like he did. and I hope he moves to another country.  get the hell out of ours

----------

Conservative Libertarian (01-18-2018),Knightkore (01-22-2018),Kris P Bacon (01-18-2018),Molly Pitcher (01-18-2018)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> I say we get Tonya Harding to "take care of" problem Olympians.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Knightkore (01-22-2018)

----------


## memesofine

anyone notice how these medias use words like: slams, rips, crushes, in all their articles when it comes to our President and Vice President. 

They are the reason civility is drowning in a toilet.

----------

Knightkore (01-22-2018),Molly Pitcher (01-18-2018)

----------


## Molly Pitcher

> anyone notice how these medias use words like: slams, rips, crushes, in all their articles when it comes to our President and Vice President. They are the reason civility is drowning in a toilet.


AND do you also notice when they use photos of Trump....most of the time he looks angry, yelling etc?   ANYTHING they can do to put him in a bad light.

----------

Kris P Bacon (01-18-2018),memesofine (01-19-2018)

----------


## Crunch

> *Gay U.S. Olympian Rips Selection of VP Pence to Lead U.S. Olympic Delegation, Says He Won’t Meet With VP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The first openly gay U.S. Winter Olympian, American men’s figure skating champion Adam Rippon, has criticized the selection of Vice President Mike Pence as the leader of the U.S. Olympic delegation to the 2018 games in South Korea, and said he will not meet with the veep.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Using the term 'gay' and 'rip' in the same thread title really makes me uncomfortable. Just sayin'

----------

Knightkore (01-22-2018),memesofine (01-19-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

> anyone notice how these medias use words like: slams, rips, crushes, in all their articles when it comes to our President and Vice President. 
> 
> They are the reason civility is drowning in a toilet.



It's all part of the program.   ALWAYS paint the GOP president in the most negative way they can get away with, NEVER discuss Rodent crimes or associate Rodents with their own inherent criminality.

----------

memesofine (01-19-2018),Molly Pitcher (02-05-2018)

----------


## Taylor

why should this athlete endorse or be happy about having a man who despises the LGBTQ+ community and supports gay conversion therapy escort him into a venue that he's been training most of his life for? why would he want to be led by someone like that? why should this athlete happily meet a man that thinks he's flawed or broken just because of a title?

----------

Knightkore (01-22-2018)

----------


## Tennyson

> why should this athlete endorse or be happy about having a man who despises the LGBTQ+ community and supports gay conversion therapy escort him into a venue that he's been training most of his life for? why would he want to be led by someone like that? why should this athlete happily meet a man that thinks he's flawed or broken just because of a title?


Why should this miscreant be allowed to represent the US at the Olympics?

----------

Molly Pitcher (01-19-2018),Rickity Plumber (01-22-2018)

----------


## Molly Pitcher

> why should this athlete endorse or be happy about having a man who despises the LGBTQ+ community and supports gay conversion therapy escort him into a venue that he's been training most of his life for? why would he want to be led by someone like that? why should this athlete happily meet a man that thinks he's flawed or broken just because of a title?


As usual.........you take everything to the extreme and exaggerate.  So what if he believes people should have conversion therapy if they want it?  And once again.....we've covered this with you and you choose to ignore it...the olympics and sports are NOT supposed to be political.  Every asshole that gets a few minutes or PR or a moment in the media spotlight doesn't need to ABUSE it.  Since when are we not allowed to have OUR opinions any more than the LBGTQ?

----------

memesofine (01-19-2018)

----------


## Taylor

> Why should this miscreant be allowed to represent the US at the Olympics?


because discrimination based on sexual orientation is wrong. because he's earned his spot on the team. because america i supposed to stand for liberty. i suppose in ur mind only white, straight, cisgender athletes should be allowed in the olympics?

----------


## Taylor

> As usual.........you take everything to the extreme and exaggerate.  So what if he believes people should have conversion therapy if they want it?  And once again.....we've covered this with you and you choose to ignore it...the olympics and sports are NOT supposed to be political.  Every asshole that gets a few minutes or PR or a moment in the media spotlight doesn't need to ABUSE it.  Since when are we not allowed to have OUR opinions any more than the LBGTQ?


gay conversion therapy is a fraud, its cruel, its archaic, its been proven to be bogus, so having a VP endorse it is embarrassing. if the olympics aren't supposed to be political then dont have a politician lead out the athletes. by the way nobody is stopping you from having an opinion. since when are people not allowed to question ur opinion?

----------

Knightkore (01-22-2018)

----------


## Tennyson

> because discrimination based on sexual orientation is wrong. because he's earned his spot on the team. because america i supposed to stand for liberty. i suppose in ur mind only white, straight, cisgender athletes should be allowed in the olympics?





> i suppose in ur mind only white, straight, cisgender athletes should be allowed in the olympics?


Actually, what should be allowed regarding competing in the Olympics are athletes, not political hacks. Being an Olympic athlete representing the USA is not a political platform.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (01-22-2018),Knightkore (01-22-2018),memesofine (01-19-2018),Molly Pitcher (01-19-2018),Sled Dog (01-20-2018)

----------


## Tennyson

> gay conversion therapy is a fraud, its cruel, its archaic, its been proven to be bogus, so having a VP endorse it is embarrassing. if the olympics aren't supposed to be political then dont have a politician lead out the athletes. by the way nobody is stopping you from having an opinion. since when are people not allowed to question ur opinion?


The Vice President of the USA leading out our athletes is not a political gesture; it is representing the USA.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (01-22-2018),Knightkore (01-22-2018),memesofine (01-19-2018),Molly Pitcher (01-19-2018),Sled Dog (01-20-2018)

----------


## Molly Pitcher

> because discrimination based on sexual orientation is wrong. because he's earned his spot on the team. because america i supposed to stand for liberty. i suppose in ur mind only white, straight, cisgender athletes should be allowed in the olympics?



If you all had your way most "white, straight, cisgender athletes should be allowed in the olympics?"  wouldn't have the right to do anything in/for their own country.

I've told you before you need to stop trying to mind read..............you DON'T have that skill

----------

Knightkore (01-22-2018)

----------


## Molly Pitcher

> gay conversion therapy is a fraud, its cruel, its archaic, its been proven to be bogus, so having a VP endorse it is embarrassing. if the olympics aren't supposed to be political then dont have a politician lead out the athletes. by the way nobody is stopping you from having an opinion. since when are people not allowed to question ur opinion?


It's CRUEL?
If someone wants to go through this therapy you the hell are you to say they shouldn't?
Bogus?   Show us the proof
Most of the people here don't believe the VP has done anything embarrassing.
And once again, just like the liberal leftist you are, trying to twist words or put words in our mouths we never said "since when are people not allowed to question ur opinion?"  I NEVER said that..........just you.

I want to see your proof that conversion therapy is a fraud/bogus, and how it's cruel

----------

Conservative Libertarian (01-22-2018),Knightkore (01-22-2018),memesofine (01-22-2018)

----------


## Coolwalker

That's ok, I'm sure Pence doesn't want to meet with him either!

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (02-17-2018),memesofine (01-20-2018),Molly Pitcher (01-19-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

> why should this athlete endorse or be happy about having a man who despises the LGBTQ+ community and supports gay conversion therapy escort him into a venue that he's been training most of his life for? why would he want to be led by someone like that? why should this athlete happily meet a man that thinks he's flawed or broken just because of a title?


Normal athletes, real AMERICANS, had to suffer under having that faggot from Kenya blather over them at two different Olympics, what makes this faggot swimmer special?

----------

memesofine (01-20-2018),Molly Pitcher (01-20-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

> As usual.........you take everything to the extreme and exaggerate.  So what if he believes people should have conversion therapy if they want it?  And once again.....we've covered this with you and you choose to ignore it...the olympics and sports are NOT supposed to be political.  Every asshole that gets a few minutes or PR or a moment in the media spotlight doesn't need to ABUSE it.  Since when are we not allowed to have OUR opinions any more than the LBGTQ?



"Gay conversion therapy"....

....that means "getting the mentally ill the help they need to adjust to the fact that they're delusional if they have a man's body but believe they're actually women", right?

...is there some problem with getting mentally ill people the help they need?   I mean, are we supposed to hack their peckers off with a porcupine or something and stand around PRETENDING they're now female? 

Talk about mental illness....

----------

Molly Pitcher (01-20-2018)

----------


## Molly Pitcher

> "Gay conversion therapy"....
> ....that means "getting the mentally ill the help they need to adjust to the fact that they're delusional if they have a man's body but believe they're actually women", right?
> ...is there some problem with getting mentally ill people the help they need?   I mean, are we supposed to hack their peckers off with a porcupine or something and stand around PRETENDING they're now female? 
> Talk about mental illness....

----------


## Sled Dog

> because discrimination based on sexual orientation is wrong. because he's earned his spot on the team. because america i supposed to stand for liberty. i suppose in ur mind only white, straight, cisgender athletes should be allowed in the olympics?



Why is it wrong?

If some mentally diseased pervert gets a whackadickoffhim done and then not only insist that HE is a "she" but that "she" must be allowed to compete against real females in athletics, does that not seem at least a wee bit unfair to the ladies?

Just because America is free doesn't mean people give up their freedom to say "no".

As in, "no, that's bullshit, men are not women no matter who says otherwise."

And it's not "sexual orientation", it's a mental illness if the sufferer CHOOSES the wrong way.

And nobody is discriminating against the faggot.

He's on the swim team, isn't he?    Just like a good little sperm?

----------

Knightkore (01-22-2018),Molly Pitcher (01-20-2018),Tennyson (01-20-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

> gay conversion therapy is a fraud, its cruel, its archaic, its been proven to be bogus, so having a VP endorse it is embarrassing. if the olympics aren't supposed to be political then dont have a politician lead out the athletes. by the way nobody is stopping you from having an opinion. since when are people not allowed to question ur opinion?



Know what else is cruel, archaic and proven bogus?

MUTILATING a healthy body because the person inside is psychotic and going along with pretending they're something they are not and can never be.

BRADLEY Manning is not a female.

Period.

HE is an ugly QUEER...who's been surgically mutilated in a COMPLETE VIOLATION of the Hippocratic Oath.

How do LITTLE GIRLS benefit by a diseased society allowing MEN to use female designated restrooms?   Want to argue there's no harm done there?    Who gives a flying fuck about the crazy faggot's feelings about this?  Normal people do not.

Oh, and don't be ignorant, you're far too old for that.  The Olympics have ALWAYS been political.

----------

Knightkore (01-22-2018),Molly Pitcher (01-20-2018)

----------


## memesofine

good gawd, that little girl sounds just like a programmed robot. and a snotty one to boot. Myself I can't take being lectured by some wet behind the ears snot who thinks they know it all and is rude and condescending all rolled into one

----------

Molly Pitcher (01-20-2018)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> A male figure skater is a homo? Who'da thunk it?


The fag is pissed because there aren't any "LBGTXYZFGS" paired skating events. 

It is one man and one woman. No if, and, or's or buts.

----------

Molly Pitcher (01-20-2018),Tennyson (01-20-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

What happened to @Taylor?    Can't defend your positions, again?

----------


## Molly Pitcher

> What happened to @Taylor?    Can't defend your positions, again?


She'll be back.....   Since when has not being able to defend her positions ever stopped her before?

----------

memesofine (01-21-2018)

----------


## Traddles

> Rippon should be removed from the sporting events on the world stage where he represents this great country America.
> 
> Same goes for Lindsey Vaughn.


I'd be more impressed if he let his skates do most of the talking, i.e. by not going to the Olympics. Of course that might complicate his transition into the pro skating world ...

----------

memesofine (01-22-2018),Molly Pitcher (01-20-2018),Tennyson (01-20-2018)

----------


## Molly Pitcher

> I'd be more impressed if he let his skates do most of the talking, i.e. by not going to the Olympics. Of course that might complicate his transition into the pro skating world ...


I consider these assholes like Rippon and Vaughn huge embarrassments for the country.  These snowflakes just have NO sense of etiquette, social graces, or ANY self control.  You're entitled to believe whatever the hell you want, but using a public stage like this or rather taking advantage of it, is the equivalent of a couple going to a party and arguing over their sex life, family squabbles, etc, and involving everyone around them.   You should not air the dirty laundry in public, some things should be kept at home........PERIOD.  This is a "family" problem, keep it at home.  Show some class!

----------

memesofine (01-22-2018)

----------


## Traddles

> I consider these assholes like Rippon and Vaughn huge embarrassments for the country.  These snowflakes just have NO sense of etiquette, social graces, or ANY self control.  You're entitled to believe whatever the hell you want, but using a public stage like this or rather taking advantage of it, is the equivalent of a couple going to a party and arguing over their sex life, family squabbles, etc, and involving everyone around them.   You should not air the dirty laundry in public, some things should be kept at home........PERIOD.  This is a "family" problem, keep it at home.  Show some class!


Like the Dixie Chicks' career move in London. If Rippon makes himself well known it will be interesting to see how his career goes. Pro ice skating is very attendance sensitive and doesn't have the money base the NFL has (had?). He may succeed in Dixie Chicking himself.

----------

Molly Pitcher (01-20-2018)

----------


## Molly Pitcher

> Like the Dixie Chicks' career move in London. If Rippon makes himself well known it will be interesting to see how his career goes. Pro ice skating is very attendance sensitive and doesn't have the money base the NFL has (had?). He may succeed in Dixie Chicking himself.


And the left seems to be TOO stupid to learn by their mistakes...   All you have to do is follow what's happened with the NFL----all the bs kneeling has put a HUGE hole in their money and attendance, and yet they continue to do it.  --MORONS!

----------


## Traddles

> And the left seems to be TOO stupid to learn by their mistakes...   All you have to do is follow what's happened with the NFL----all the bs kneeling has put a HUGE hole in their money and attendance, and yet they continue to do it.  --MORONS!


Because there have been multiple causes for the NFL's recent decline in attendance and viewership the NFL has been able to hide behind "over-saturation" and "less than compelling match-ups" (both of which are true to some degree). With the playoffs those excuses have been stripped away, and attendance and viewership are still significantly down.

----------

Molly Pitcher (01-20-2018)

----------


## Molly Pitcher

> Actually, what should be allowed regarding competing in the Olympics are athletes, not political hacks. Being an Olympic athlete representing the USA is not a political platform.



I got to thinking today while watching some of the European skating competitions, I'm surprised that millennials, snowflakes, liberals.....you know--the idiots...............don't object to the olympics.  They have such a hissy fit over "nationalism", "patriotism", being proud of your country.  Isn't that what the olympics is all about?---being proud of your country and cheering on the olympians

----------


## ChemEngineer

Anal cancer outbreak ravages homosexuals...

http://joemiller.us/2017/10/mega-outbreak-anal-cancer-ravages-lgbt/#.WdPuGC3AF4E.google_plusone_share

----------


## Molly Pitcher

> Anal cancer outbreak ravages homosexuals...
> http://joemiller.us/2017/10/mega-outbreak-anal-cancer-ravages-lgbt/#.WdPuGC3AF4E.google_plusone_share



AWWWW.....too bad so sad

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> because discrimination based on sexual orientation is wrong. because he's earned his spot on the team. because america i supposed to stand for liberty. i suppose in ur mind only white, straight, cisgender athletes should be allowed in the olympics?


I am not cisgender. I am a man. Put on  labels all you want, nothing changes the fact that I am a man.

----------

Knightkore (01-22-2018),Molly Pitcher (01-22-2018)

----------


## memesofine

> It's CRUEL?
>   If someone wants to go through this therapy you the hell are you to say they shouldn't?
>   Bogus?   Show us the proof
>   Most of the people here don't believe the VP has done anything embarrassing.
>   And once again, just like the liberal leftist you are, trying to twist words or put words in our mouths we never said "since when are people not allowed to question ur opinion?"  I NEVER said that..........just you.
> 
>   I want to see your proof that conversion therapy is a fraud/bogus, and how it's cruel


 You want to bet you she has NEVER went through it (this Therapy)for her to voice that line of BS? she's just repeating what is being FED to her and regurgitates like an arrogant and rude liberal parrot. and her attitude shows she is the intolerant one as well as that of the stupid ice skater. No one is MAKING HIM COMPETE. He would be more impressive if he backed up his dumb ass stupidity,  with dropping out

----------

Molly Pitcher (01-22-2018)

----------


## Knightkore

> why should this athlete endorse or be happy about having a man who despises the LGBTQ+ community and supports gay conversion therapy escort him into a venue that he's been training most of his life for? why would he want to be led by someone like that? why should this athlete happily meet a man that thinks he's flawed or broken just because of a title?


Does him choosing to have same sex relations have ANYTHING to do with ice skating and the Olympics?  Anything at all.  Does his ice skating REQUIRE him to have same sex relations in order to be at Olympic level?

No?  Yes?

----------

memesofine (01-23-2018),Molly Pitcher (01-22-2018)

----------


## Knightkore

> gay conversion therapy is a fraud, its cruel, its archaic, its been proven to be bogus, so having a VP endorse it is embarrassing. if the olympics aren't supposed to be political then dont have a politician lead out the athletes. by the way nobody is stopping you from having an opinion. since when are people not allowed to question ur opinion?


Conversion therapy?  




{Jesus DELIVERS.  Period.}

----------

memesofine (01-23-2018),Molly Pitcher (01-22-2018)

----------


## memesofine

Taylor has run off already. they drop in and drop their load of BS on everyone and then when CHALLENGED . they run off because they know they can't defend any of it. it's just shows them how INTOLERANT they are it's not a conservative like Mr. Pence. he's willing to go still even after that rude and indefensible little ice skater and that's all he is" he's NOTHING MORE IMPORTANT than the rest of us in this country.

----------

Knightkore (01-22-2018),Molly Pitcher (01-22-2018)

----------


## Molly Pitcher

> Taylor has run off already. they drop in and drop their load of BS on everyone and then when CHALLENGED . they run off because they know they can't defend any of it. it's just shows them how INTOLERANT they are it's not a conservative like Mr. Pence. he's willing to go still even after that rude and indefensible little ice skater and that's all he is" he's NOTHING MORE IMPORTANT than the rest of us in this country.


Yeah...always love the way when you ask her for references, links, evidence....it's either "Do your own research" even though she demands the same from us, or "I'm not going to provide you with something you won't believe anyway", and then here the favorite  "you won't believe it, everybody here hates me".    OH BOO HOO!

----------

Knightkore (01-22-2018),memesofine (01-23-2018)

----------


## Sled Dog

> I got to thinking today while watching some of the European skating competitions, I'm surprised that millennials, snowflakes, liberals.....you know--the idiots...............don't object to the olympics.  They have such a hissy fit over "nationalism", "patriotism", being proud of your country.  Isn't that what the olympics is all about?---being proud of your country and cheering on the olympians



The brainwashed Rodents know that it's just terrible to stand up and be patriotic for the US, but it's perfectly natural for people of every shithole country to be proud of their shitholes....while they sneak into this country and take jobs from the millennial idiot Rodents.

----------

memesofine (01-23-2018),Molly Pitcher (01-23-2018)

----------


## Midguardian/J.C. Morgan

> A male figure skater is a homo? Who'da thunk it?


My thoughts exactly!

----------

Kris P Bacon (02-05-2018)

----------


## Midguardian/J.C. Morgan

> Well ok then. I hope because of him MILLIONS of the people he offended for his selfish high and mighty snootiness TURN OFF watching the Olympics. What goes around comes around
> 
> he should have kept in mind what happened to nobody skier who spoke like he did. and I hope he moves to another country.  get the hell out of ours


I don't plan to watch any of these Games and I never watch male figure skating. It is gay.

----------

Kris P Bacon (02-05-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> My thoughts exactly!


My goodness, a mouthful of lava soap and 3 hail Maries for us both! Such bigots we are!

----------


## Midguardian/J.C. Morgan

The gay and unpatriotic Olympics. No thanks.

----------

memesofine (02-05-2018),Molly Pitcher (02-05-2018)

----------


## memesofine

> I don't plan to watch any of these Games and I never watch male figure skating. It is gay.


 then let me give you this:

----------


## Midguardian/J.C. Morgan

> IF the fag doesn't like it, he's free to quit.
> 
> In Mecca, he'd be free to fly off the roof of a tall building.


Maybe the Saudis would require any gay athlete to BASE jump, with an element of Russian Roulette, not knowing which was not equipped with a working parachute.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> why should this athlete endorse or be happy about having a man who despises the LGBTQ+ community and supports gay conversion therapy escort him into a venue that he's been training most of his life for? why would he want to be led by someone like that? why should this athlete happily meet a man that thinks he's flawed or broken just because of a title?


nobody asked this twit to endorse anyone and please point out, link please, where Mr Pence said anything about homosexual athletes.  

THIS rip Rippon made it political.  ALL he has done is reference Pence's name and Pence has not said a damn thing about him.  Matter of fact, VP Pence, sent him a note and told him he supported ALL US Olympic Athletes.

Did you know that little @Taylor?   Did you?

----------

Garden House Queen (02-14-2018),Knightkore (02-14-2018)

----------


## Hillofbeans

Where's Molly?

----------


## Calypso Jones

Via NY Post: 

Donald Trump Jr. slammed US Olympic medalist Adam Rippon for the athlete’s criticism of Vice President Mike Pence’s position on gay rights.

The president’s eldest son was responding to a report that claimed Rippon — an openly gay figure skater — did not want his Olympic experience to be “about Mike Pence.”

“Really?” Trump Jr. retorted. “Then Perhaps you shouldn’t have spent the past few weeks talking about him. I haven’t heard him mention you once???”

Rippon, 28, helped the US win a bronze medal in figure skating on Sunday. He has been openly critical of Pence leading the US Olympic delegation.

~~~

stinkeen leftists always have to insert their sexual habits into everything.  He started it. He showed his intolerance and rudeness.   Isn't it something that they always talk about love and peace and being yourself but that message is not for you.

----------

Garden House Queen (02-14-2018),Knightkore (02-14-2018)

----------


## Knightkore

> Via NY Post: 
> Donald Trump Jr. slammed US Olympic medalist Adam Rippon for the athlete’s criticism of Vice President Mike Pence’s position on gay rights.
> 
> The president’s eldest son was responding to a report that claimed Rippon — an openly gay figure skater — did not want his Olympic experience to be “about Mike Pence.”
> 
> “Really?” Trump Jr. retorted. “Then Perhaps you shouldn’t have spent the past few weeks talking about him. I haven’t heard him mention you once???”
> 
> Rippon, 28, helped the US win a bronze medal in figure skating on Sunday. He has been openly critical of Pence leading the US Olympic delegation.
> 
> ...


He only won a bronze medal for all his yapping?  That is 2nd loser.   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Calypso Jones

that's right but that is what the US Olympic committee has done. They've gone politically correct instead of WINNING.

----------

Knightkore (02-14-2018)

----------


## Swedgin

> why should this athlete endorse or be happy about having a man who despises the LGBTQ+ community and supports gay conversion therapy escort him into a venue that he's been training most of his life for? why would he want to be led by someone like that? why should this athlete happily meet a man that thinks he's flawed or broken just because of a title?



Ummm, because he has a small modicum of dignity and patriotism?

Do you think every Olympic Athlete is a dedicated Liberal?

If not, then, by your same, ummm, "logic," would it not be appropriate for, say, STRAIGHT WHITE Olympians to "speak out" about Democrat politicians, such as Joe Biden?

OR, is this another case of "fine for us, but fuck you," that seems to be the modern motto of Liberalism?

----------

Knightkore (02-14-2018)

----------


## Midguardian/J.C. Morgan

Rippon is on TV now making it all about him, like homos always do.

----------

